
M32632 (National Semiconductor NS32532 Derived) 32-Bit Processor (FPGA, Verilog) - peter_d_sherman
https://opencores.org/projects/m32632
======
peter_d_sherman
Related:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NS320xx](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NS320xx)

(Most notably National Semiconductor's NS32032)

